# Crushed Coral



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm using Crushed Coral to maintain and keep my pH higher. Do I have to put it as my substrate in the tank? or can I take one of the baskets that belong to my canister filter and fill it up with coral and let it run through the filter? Will it still works?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

It will be more effective as a medium in the filter because water is passing through it.
If used as a substrate I find it to be less effective, especially after water changes.


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

+1 in the filter.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm looking to raise my kh using crushed coral as well but have found little information on how much to actually use. My current level is 7 degrees KH and I'd like to raise it using crushed coral in my canister filter.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I read somewhere a formula for this and it was a very large amount that you had to use. Three pounds is sticking in my mind as the minimum to have an impact. I have aragonite substrate and crushed coral in 1/3 of my filter media baskets and have had no increase in pH. It never fluctuates though. :thumb: I think it works better if your pH is lower from the tap.

My pH is 7.8 from the tap and in all my tanks.

If you are looking for more than a buffer (you want a change in pH as well) you may need to resort to baking soda/epsom salts since the coral/aragonite may not give you enough of an increase.

Also you could experience an undesirable fluctuation in pH because the calcium would not be able to dissolve quickly enough when 50% new water is added.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Also you could experience an undesirable fluctuation in pH because the calcium would not be able to dissolve quickly enough when 50% new water is added.


With the fluctuation in pH representing a fluctuation in TDS levels..... which can lead to osmotic shock... which can led to fish death. :thumb:

Sorry.... I could not resist.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a good point. I guess bumping it up beforehand in a container would be the best route to go.


----------



## apex82 (Jul 16, 2010)

I put 3 lbs of crushed coral in my rena xp4 last week. My water out of the tap is 6-6.5 and hasnt changed one bit.... I guess I may need to resort to baking soda recipe or give it more time?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With a pH that low you are likely to need baking soda.


----------

